# Finally, introducing little Hoya



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had this little guy for few weeks now... just haven't posted any pictures, so here he is. He just turned 12 weeks today.

For a puppy, he's been a breeze so far. The first couple nights were pretty bad, but he's been sleeping through the night in his crate for weeks now. Very quick and willing learner. Took to the clicker almost immediately. Hardly any accidents inside. Settles very nicely in the house. Doesn't whine in his crate at all. 

He's been pretty much everywhere with me and nothing fazes him. Everyone at my grandmother's nursing home thinks he's a therapy dog in training. They love when I bring him there. He literally struts around everywhere he goes like he owns the place. He's the kind of pup who thinks his don't stink. 

Here's some pictures from 8 weeks to 12 weeks. These are the best I have... I really need to start taking more pictures of him outdoors.


----------



## GSDBriard (Jul 1, 2013)

They grow up so quickly. I love the little black markings on his paws, adorable puppy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pup! Congratulations! Actually both your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

He is TOO CUTE!! He looks very confident!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's adorable! Where did you get him?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. He's a great little guy. 

And he's a Gildaf puppy. There's a few other people here that have puppies from the same litter, but I don't think I've seen anyone post pictures yet.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a super pup, love the name. Check out his ears at attention already!

Gorgeous


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He is handsome! You and Laura are so lucky! Gorgeous Gildaf puppies!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Courtney said:


> What a super pup, love the name. Check out his ears at attention already!
> 
> Gorgeous


Thanks. I saw your comment in that other thread, so you inspired me to make this thread. I was meaning to post some pictures, but never got around to it.



KZoppa said:


> He is handsome! You and Laura are so lucky! Gorgeous Gildaf puppies!


Has she posted anything on here? I don't think I've seen anything.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! Gorgeous pup! Looks like Lucy and him are best buds already. :wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Congrats on the new addition! Gorgeous pup! Looks like Lucy and him are best buds already. :wub:


They hit it off literally within minutes of meeting each other. Now all they want to do is roll on the ground together and wrestle all day long. I usually have to break it up because he's small now and I don't want her crushing one of his little legs by rolling on them. 

She really has been great with him even when he gets into his annoying puppy mode.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

adorable pup


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

awh! Amazing! I love the picture of your two babies together! Their ears are parallel! haha!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: The fun has started lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cute! Congrats, glad he and Lucy are buds


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG I know this is an old thread but you got another doggie?!? c:

Congrats!

Always a good advisee on here!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

ADORABLE!
Love the picture with him and Lucy asleep in the exact same pose.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww. So cute. I love the two of them on the sofa!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Such a cutie!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on the adorable puppy!

More photos, please!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... i just noticed this thread back in the active topics and thought for a second there was another puppy named Hoya here until I realized it was my old thread.

I'm terrible with taking pictures, but I'll try to take some more this weekend. He's definitely gotten a lot bigger than he looks in these pictures. He's such a handful, but such a sweet personality.  Loves everyone he meets - very outgoing. Absolutely ball crazy already at just about 5 months. I thought lucy was ball crazy, but this puppy might already have her beat. Such a fun and smart little guy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a good one I had on my phone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wild:Look at those ears!

Enjoy your furry bundle of teeth!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

He is getting so handsome


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

That's one good looking pup!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

